# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Wie gebruikt Concerta al en wordt het vergoed?

## Gast

Is er iemand die het medicijn Concerta al gebruikt?
Hoe zijn de ervaringen?
Wordt het door de ziektekostenverzekeraar vergoedt?

----------

hallo,

ik heb van de kinderarts gehoord dat concerta leverbaar is en dat je per dag 2 euro 50 bij moet betalen. best wel veel maar de moeite waard, hoeft mijn zoon geen medicijnen meer naar school mee te nemen.

vraag het verder aan je huisarts/kinderarts.

succes

----------


## Gast: ron

zelfde als ritalin concerta lost langzaamer op hoeven ze geen tab
mee naar school te neemen voor hen een zorg minder en voor ons
ook (neem je je tab wel in) greetzzzzz

----------


## els

Ik heb vandaag mijn huisarts gevraagd of mijn zoon van 12
concerta mag gaan proberen ipv ritalin omdat hij deze nogal
eens vergeet in te nemen op school. Concerta hoeft hij
alleen smorgens in te nemen voordat hij naar school gaat
Lijkt me dus ideaal, nu alleen nog afwachten of het ook zo
goed werkt als ritalin. Enige nadeel is dat het nog niet
volledig vergoed wordt.

----------


## els

ben vandaag (althans mijn zoon) begonnen met Concerta en ik moet zeggen EEN HEEL VERSCHIL met de ritalin die hij nogal eens vergat in te nemen. Hij kwam niet als een wervelwind uit school en was ook niet zo dwars en kort in de kar. Ik vindt het een uitvinding en ga hier zeker mee door, ook als het niet helemaal vergoedt wordt
groetjes

----------


## Loes

Toch fijn om te lezen Els, dat dit forum toch nog ergens goed voor is. Het beste met je zoon.

Groet, Loes

----------


## Gast: Ineke

> _Originally posted by Gast_@24-04-2003, 14:19:53
> * Is er iemand die het medicijn Concerta al gebruikt?
> Hoe zijn de ervaringen?
> Wordt het door de ziektekostenverzekeraar vergoedt?*


 Mijn zoon van 10 jaar gebruikte Ritalin: 8u 15 mg,12u 10mg. Soms 16u nog 5 mg. Sinds 1 maand gebruikt hij Concerta. Eerst 18 mg. Veel te weinig, we werden er allemaal gek van&#33; Foutje in de berekening van de specialist&#33; Na een week kreeg hij 36 mg. Nu gaat het prima. Is vrolijker, dan met de Ritalin,en toch goed hanteerbaar. Alleen veel moeite met inslapen, omdat het langer werkt. Heeft iemand daar een bruikbare tip voor?

----------


## Gast: els

Hoi Ineke

Mijn zoon gaat ook later naar bed nu hij Concerta
gebruikt, dus ik zit eigenlijk ook op een bruikbare
tip te wachten, kan je nu dus helaas niet verder helpen

els

----------


## Guest

Hey hallo allemaa.

Ook mijn zoon is sinds vandaag aan de concerta.
Hij slikte eerder s&#39;morgens twee tabletten en s&#39;middags twee tabletten van 10 miligram.
Ik kan nog niet echt zeggen hoe het werkt dus daar zal ik een keer voor terug moeten komen om te vertellen of het bevalt ja of nee.
Ik weet wel dat de vergoeding bij de ziektekostenverzekeraar verschillend is.
Er zit namelijk een eigen bijdrage op dit medicijn en vaak krijg je daar een gedeelte van terug bij de verzekering.
Ik ben aanvullend verzekerd en krijg mijn eigen bijdrage tot 575 euro vergoed. Voor dertig tabletten moet ik een bedrag bijbetalen van 49,89.
Dat betekend dat ik dus elf maanden vergoed krijg via mijn verzekering en dat ik een bedrag van ongeveer 50 euro per jaar bij moet betalen.
Ik zou zeggen bel de verzekering eens op en vraag hier eens na.
groetjes jolanda.

----------


## Kok

Hallo Allemaal,

Zijn er nog mensen die ervaringen willen delen over concerta. Mijn zoon is deze week begonnen met 18 maar dat lijkt veel te weinig. Hij gebruikte 10 &#39;s ochtends en 5 in de middag voor een jaar terug. Weet iemand hoe je het op moet lossen wanneer een dubbele dosing te veel lijkt? anderhalf kan niet&#33;
Mijn zoon voelt zich niet prettig als hij medicijnen (ritalin) gebruikt daarom lijkt een dubbele dosering veel. Graag reactie.

----------


## Sander1974

Ik gebruik concerta nu sinds 2 1/2 maand. Hiervoor heb ik 4 jaar Ritalin gebruikt. (3x 1 per dag) Ik ben nu net 30.
Alleen in de praktijk. Vergat ik vaak 2e en/of 3e pilletje ritalin. Of ik nam ze te laat in. 8 van de 10 keer had ik toen maar 2 pilletjes per dag.

Ben aan Concerta begonnen omdat het veel handiger is dan dan Ritalin. 1x per dag in achtend in nemen. Ik heb 36 mg. Kost me 49,55 per maand (30 dagen). Heb het al ingediend bij me verzekering maar ze vergoeden het dus echt niet.
Hopelijk gaat dit nog veranderen. Denk dat beter is dat ze Concerta gaan vergoeden, en Ritalin niet meer. Omdat voor ADHD-ers Concerta veel makkelijker te gebruiken is dan Ritalin.

Alleen sinds ik Concerta gebruik heb ik veel last van slapeloosheid. Ik ga vaak erg laat slapen, omdat ik totaal niet moe ben en ik geen behoefte heb om te slapen. Allen ben ik vaak in ochtend als ik toch weer vroeg moet opstaan vaak erg duf en gaar. Omdat ik dan bv maar weer 4 a 5 uurtjes geslapen heb.

Zelf wil ik als me pilen op zijn over iets meer dan een week overgaan op de 18 mg. Mischien ben ik dan mischien wat drukker overdag maar ook sneller moe weer makkelijker te gaan slapen. 

Met Ritalin had ik officieel 3x 10 mg = 30 mg per dag. En meestal waren dat er maar 20 mg (door dat ik vaak vergat). En nu opeens neem ik het dagelijks (36mg) in, wat dan 16 mg meer is. 

Moet dit even overleggen met me Verpleegkundige Psycholoog. Huisarts weigert me een herhalings recept voor lichtere dosis te geven. Die wil eerst toestemming heben van het ziekenhuis.

Ik vroeg me af of er meer volwassenen zijn die Concerta slikken en deze problemen herkennen?

----------


## Sander1974

> _Originally posted by Guest_@13-07-2004, 21:40:02
> * Hey hallo allemaa.
> 
> Ook mijn zoon is sinds vandaag aan de concerta.
> Hij slikte eerder s&#39;morgens twee tabletten en s&#39;middags twee tabletten van 10 miligram.
> Ik kan nog niet echt zeggen hoe het werkt dus daar zal ik een keer voor terug moeten komen om te vertellen of het bevalt ja of nee.
> Ik weet wel dat de vergoeding bij de ziektekostenverzekeraar verschillend is.
> Er zit namelijk een eigen bijdrage op dit medicijn en vaak krijg je daar een gedeelte van terug bij de verzekering.
> Ik ben aanvullend verzekerd en krijg mijn eigen bijdrage tot 575 euro vergoed. Voor dertig tabletten moet ik een bedrag bijbetalen van 49,89.
> ...


 Hallo Jolanda,

Welke zorgverzekeraar heeft u? 

Heb mijn zorgverzekeraar erover gebeld (IZA), en deze vertelde me dat op Concerta een hele hoge eigen bijdrage zit. En je er niet aanvullend voor kan verzekeren.

Groet,

Sander

----------


## mv8

Mijn zoon is sinds een week begonnen met Concerta 18 mg maar we merken niet veel verschil, misschien moet hij meer krijgen.

Wat ik in deze draad niet gezien heb (ligt dat nou aan mij?) is de tip om melatonine te geven voor het inslaapprobleem. 
Je kunt het kopen oa bij het Kruidvat en online bij www.liberty.nl 500 tabletjes voor  13,75
Dit zijn piepkleine tabletjes van 0,1 mg melatonine. Mijn zoon heeft aan 5 tabletjes genoeg. Melatonine is in de apotheek ook verkrijgbaar in 3 mg (dat is dus 30 van die kleine tabletjes). Je mag gewoon experimenteren met de dosis. 
Sommige verzekeringen vergoeden het.
groet
Marian

----------


## meggie

Mijn ervaringen als docent in het speciaal onderwijs zijn ook erg positief met het middel concerta. Evenals velen die voor mij gereageerd hebben, ben ik het ermee eens dat het probleem bij Ritalin vaak is dat kinderen het vergeten in te nemen en je daar vaak pas achter komt op het moment dat het eigenlijk al te laat is of er al iets misgegaan is.
Bij concerta heb je dat probleem niet.

Wellicht een handige tip omtrent vergoedingen door de verzekeraar:
Ga eens naar de site van Balans en kijk daar welke verzekeraars wel of gedeeltelijk vergoeden: http://www.balansdigitaal.nl/media/pdf/nie...%20Concerta.pdf

Suc6 ermee&#33;  :Smile:

----------


## Gast: Jeroen

Hallo, 
Ik ben Jeroen van 17 en ben nu dus pas net begonnen met ritalin en ga zeer binnenkort overstappen op concerta.
Ik ben hier aan gekomen tijdens de behandeling van een psychiater, en zij schreef mij dit voor.
Ik had hiervoor al erg last van slapeloosheid en al vaker melatonine gebruikt, en heb het nu via de psychiater ook voorgeschreven gekregen.

Ik zou zeggen, dat als je problemen hebt met inslapen, of vaak wakker wordt tijdens het slapen, je dit middel zeker zou moeten overwegen.
Momenteel krijg ik tabletten van 3mg, die ik ongeveer een uur voordat ik wil slapen inneem, en mijn slaapproblemen zijn voor het grootste deel opgelost.
Het kan zijn dat je een hogere dosering nodig hebt als volwassene, en ik zou dit ook zeker met je huisarts overleggen, of eventueel met de specialist die ritalin/concerta heeft voorgeschreven, omdat het erg handig is om dit vanuit een hand te regelen.

Ik hoop dat jullie hier misschien iets mee kunnen.
Melatonine is een stof die door je hersenen ook aangemaakt worden, dus niet zomaar een chemisch goedje  :Wink: 

-Jeroen

----------


## Gast: Jeroen

Hallo, 
Ik ben Jeroen van 17 en ben nu dus pas net begonnen met ritalin en ga zeer binnenkort overstappen op concerta.
Ik ben hier aan gekomen tijdens de behandeling van een psychiater, en zij schreef mij dit voor.
Ik had hiervoor al erg last van slapeloosheid en al vaker melatonine gebruikt, en heb het nu via de psychiater ook voorgeschreven gekregen.

Ik zou zeggen, dat als je problemen hebt met inslapen, of vaak wakker wordt tijdens het slapen, je dit middel zeker zou moeten overwegen.
Momenteel krijg ik tabletten van 3mg, die ik ongeveer een uur voordat ik wil slapen inneem, en mijn slaapproblemen zijn voor het grootste deel opgelost.
Het kan zijn dat je een hogere dosering nodig hebt als volwassene, en ik zou dit ook zeker met je huisarts overleggen, of eventueel met de specialist die ritalin/concerta heeft voorgeschreven, omdat het erg handig is om dit vanuit een hand te regelen.

Ik hoop dat jullie hier misschien iets mee kunnen.
Melatonine is een stof die door je hersenen ook aangemaakt worden, dus niet zomaar een chemisch goedje  :Wink: 

-Jeroen

----------


## Gast:DaBlacky

Gelukzakken allemaal  :Wink: 

In België kost Concerta 69,03 EUR voor 30 dagen en daar kun je niets van terugbetaalt krijgen!
Ritalin kost maar 10% van deze prijs en sommige krijgen daar zelfs nog van terugbetaalt. 

Dus ik ga voor Ritalin. Concerta is echt net iets te duur :s

----------


## loes

Onze dochter wou ook Conserta gaan gebruiken. Wij hebben eerst aan de verzekering gevraagd of zij het wilden vergoeden. Wij kregen groen licht. Het zou helemaal vergoed worden. Toen is onze dochter het gaan gebruiken. Na twee maanden stuurden wij de declaraties op. Na een paar weken kregen wij de declaraties weer terug het zou niet vergoed worden. Wij moesten de brief die ze ons eerder gestuurd hadden maar als niet verzonden beschouwen. Inmiddels moesten wij voor de gehoorcommisie verschijnen. zij geven toe dat zij een fout hebben gemaakt maar ze willen het toch niet vergoeden. Wij moesten dan maar naar de rechter gaan. Zijn er meer mensen die deze ervaring hebben?

----------


## claudia

> Mijn zoon van 10 jaar gebruikte Ritalin: 8u 15 mg,12u 10mg. Soms 16u nog 5 mg. Sinds 1 maand gebruikt hij Concerta. Eerst 18 mg. Veel te weinig, we werden er allemaal gek van! Foutje in de berekening van de specialist! Na een week kreeg hij 36 mg. Nu gaat het prima. Is vrolijker, dan met de Ritalin,en toch goed hanteerbaar. Alleen veel moeite met inslapen, omdat het langer werkt. Heeft iemand daar een bruikbare tip voor?


Mijn zoon kon ook erg slecht in slaap komen. Nu heeft hij Melatonine voorgeschreven gekregen van de kinderarts. Dit werkt prima !!!

----------


## Heinz

> Is er iemand die het medicijn Concerta al gebruikt?
> Hoe zijn de ervaringen?
> Wordt het door de ziektekostenverzekeraar vergoedt?


nou mijn ervaring is 10X beter als ritalin en ja het word vergoed ik zelf zit bij FBTO maar anderen vergoeden het ook.

alleen wat je er voor moet doen is een goede verklaring van de arts dat het noodzaakelijk is dat jij dat nodig hebt BVB dat je met Ritalin je niet aan de tijden kunt houden dat is geen omwil maar jou probleem joun klachten worden daar door erger om dat de ritalin een onstabiele spiegel veroorzaakt waardoor je de volgende ook vergeet zo doende is ritalin niet geschkt voor jou (eigelijk voor geen 1 adhd'er das gewoon waar ) maar je moet het een beetje aandikken. Anders maak je minder kans op vergoeding het zit namelijk niet in het basis paket het moet bijna alltijd aangevraagd worden optie 2 is dat de bezondere bijstand het vergoed maar dan moet je niet te veel verdienen en ook een verklaring hebben van de arts. 

maar ja voor mij gaat er een wereld open ik kan me veel beter focusen en ik heb veel meer rust in me kop ook vrienden van mijn zijn er alleen maar beter van geworden ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt groetjes Heinz

----------


## fenneke

Onze zoon gebruikt Concerta en krijgt dat volledig vergoed met een 4 sterren polis bij Zilveren Kruis Achmea. Deze polis is natuurlijk duurder maar kan heel goed uit. Je kunt hem goedkoper afsluiten als je lid word van de Metro club.

----------


## orkaan

Hallo, ik ben 46 jaar en gebruik sinds januari Concerta. Moet zeggen dat ik in mijn hoofd wel rustiger ben geworden maar voor mijn gevoel nog niet rustig genoeg.
De onrust in mijn lichaam is er nog steeds. Nooit een keer lekker ontspannen, altijd een 'gejaagd' gevoel.
Ben bij de Friesland verzekerd, maar het wordt niet vergoed.
Mijn hele leven is één chaotische bende, geen structuur, maar weet me met veel moeite staande te houden.
Door het gebruik van Concerta is het wat makkelijker geworden, maar het is bijna niet te betalen.
Het is toch belachelijk dat dit niet wordt vergoed, terwijl het uit dezelfde stof bestaat als Ritalin.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Heinz

> Hallo, ik ben 46 jaar en gebruik sinds januari Concerta. Moet zeggen dat ik in mijn hoofd wel rustiger ben geworden maar voor mijn gevoel nog niet rustig genoeg.
> De onrust in mijn lichaam is er nog steeds. Nooit een keer lekker ontspannen, altijd een 'gejaagd' gevoel.
> Ben bij de Friesland verzekerd, maar het wordt niet vergoed.
> Mijn hele leven is één chaotische bende, geen structuur, maar weet me met veel moeite staande te houden.
> Door het gebruik van Concerta is het wat makkelijker geworden, maar het is bijna niet te betalen.
> Het is toch belachelijk dat dit niet wordt vergoed, terwijl het uit dezelfde stof bestaat als Ritalin.



Hoi ik ben Hilco concerta word al ruim 2 jaar vergoed bij verschilende verzekeringe die van mij is FBTO ik weet dat het groeneland het ook doet wat wel belanrijk is dat je een verklaring van je arts krijgt waarin de noodzaak wort aangetoont dat concerta de beste optie is.
in de brief zijn een aantal dingen belangrijk zoals terapietrouw gedrag verslaving bvd slaap ezn.
als je dat doet maak je de meeste kans op vergoedin hou er wel rekening mee dat het niet uit de basis verzekering word vergoed maar uit de aanvulling en dat moet je altijd aan vragen maar uiteindelijk word het wel ver goed.
sucses er mee het werkt voor mij heel goed al moet ik wel zeggen dat ik vanplan ben om over te stappen op Strattera dat werkt nog beter en heeft geen Amfetamine wat best slecht is voor je tanden en botten.
groetjes Heinz

----------


## frizzel

*Hallo,
ik ben gert en bij mij is er sins een half jaar ADD geconstateerd , nu wil ik gelijk beginnen met concerta omdat ik zoveel lovende woiorden heb gelezen.
ik heb nog helemaal geen medicijnen en wordt helemaal gek van mezelf. Ik hoop dat ik rustiger in m`bn hoofd word en dat ik me beter kan concentreren op mijn werk en tijdens het autorijden.

ik zie ook dat concerta maar gedeeltelijk vergoed wordt, maar het gedeelte dat je zelf moet bijdragen kan je ook opgeven bij je belastingsopgave.
je kunt dan een bedrag terug krijgen via de belasting.

groeten gert*

----------


## zanoli54

> Hallo, ik ben 46 jaar en gebruik sinds januari Concerta. Moet zeggen dat ik in mijn hoofd wel rustiger ben geworden maar voor mijn gevoel nog niet rustig genoeg.
> De onrust in mijn lichaam is er nog steeds. Nooit een keer lekker ontspannen, altijd een 'gejaagd' gevoel.
> Ben bij de Friesland verzekerd, maar het wordt niet vergoed.
> Mijn hele leven is één chaotische bende, geen structuur, maar weet me met veel moeite staande te houden.
> Door het gebruik van Concerta is het wat makkelijker geworden, maar het is bijna niet te betalen.
> Het is toch belachelijk dat dit niet wordt vergoed, terwijl het uit dezelfde stof bestaat als Ritalin.


Ook ik ben 46 jaar, ben vrouw en weet sinds 4 jaar dat ik ADHD heb, net als mijn zoon en dochter(add). Bij mij werkt ritalin en concerta niet, na vele antidepressiva's heb ik nu een middel CYMBALTA en neem 30mg p.d.wordt volledig vergoedt en is vrij prijzig. ik zou zeggen stap over op een andere zorgverzekeraar, ik heb zilverenkruis achmea 4 strerren,kost een paar centen,maar ja...........heb je ook wat he :Wink:  succes met je rouwproces en traject! onthoud wel, dat een ieder weer anders is he :Wink:

----------


## Hans030a

Hallo, Ik zit bij Agis en krijg voor mijn gebruik van Concerta36mg geen vergoeding. Ik betaal nu per jaar ongeveer 625 euro. Ik wil gaan overstappen naar een zorgverzekeraar die het in wel vergoed. Wie heeft er goede ervaringen?

----------


## sietske763

vergoeding heeft vaak te maken met HOE je verzekerd je bent,
ik zit bij achmea met 3 sterren bijverzekerd, dus mijn kosten zijn vrij hoog aan achmea,
daar tegenover staat dat ik concerta ongeveer 11 maanden vergoed krijg en veel vergoeding voor alternatieve geneeskunde en fysio,
ik heb mn pakket samengesteld omdat ik dit dus nodig heb,
maar ik word er niet vrolijk van als ik weer hoor hoe hoog mijn kosten zijn per maand....
het is dus een kwestie van uitzoeken en berekenen,
en een telefoontje naar een zorgverzekeraar kan ook erg veel duidelijkheid geven..!!

----------


## RedactiekiesBeter

Dag,

Voor informatie over vergoedingen van Concerta kijk op: http://www.kiesbeter.nl/medische-inf...jnen/concerta/ 

Succes, 
Mariska van kiesBeter.nl

----------


## sietske763

na veel rekenen en bedenken etc
ben ik naar 1 ster gegaan, krijf de concerta dus niet meer vergoedt, maar als ik uitreken wat al die sterren kosten per maand dan kan ik het beter zelf betalen, maar ik ga het gewoon met ritalin proberen

----------


## Vin1

Beste Allemaal, 

Al vanaf klein af aan heb ik verschrikkelijk moeite met concentreren en concentratie vast houden. 
Dat belemmert mij in het dagelijks leven. 
Aangezien ik stotter, had ik 3 jaar geleden de therapie bij DelFerro gevolgd. Daar is alleen concentratie op je middenrif tijdens het spreken een rode draad. 
Mede hierdoor (concentratie niet vast kunnen houden) mislukte deze therapie. 
Inmiddels wil ik nog steeds van het stotteren afkomen en vertrouw ik wel in de therapie. Echter voor ik er weer aan begin, wil ik een (homeopatisch) middel slikken zodat mijn concentratieprobleem afneemt. 

Heeft iemand een zelfde probleem gehad (Moeite met concentreren en om concentretie vast te houden) dan hoor ik graag jullie tips voor een goed werkend medicijn. 

Concerta lijkt ook misschien een oplossing. Ik heb ook symtomen met ADD maar mij nog niet laten testen....

Alvast bedankt, 

Vincent

----------


## prap

Mijn dochter gebruikt sinds kort 18 mg Concerta.
Ze gebruikt het nog te kort om te zien of dit wel de juiste dosering is.
Ze gebruikte voorheen 2 x daags 10 mg Ritalin en zo nodig nog eens 5 mg Ritalin.
Voor haar slaapproblemen gebruikt ze al een tijdje melatonine 3mg. Dit gaat erg goed.
Bij Interpolis ZorgActief met 4**** vergoeden ze tot 1000,00 euro. Hier red je het jaarlijks dus goed mee zonder bij te hoeven betalen. 
Ook leuk aan deze verzekering is dat ze de melatonine tabletten van 3mg via de Efarma Apotheek vergoeden.

----------


## inkey55

ik gebruik 1,5 jaar ritalin. de inname tijden heb ik nu onder de knie. Maar er bestaat ritalin retard, dit mag echter niet voorgeschreven worden in Nederland. Na lang zoeken vond ik een artikel van Psy in den Haag dat schreef dat het wel besteld kan worden bij de Regenboogapotheek in Brabant!! Ik zal het artikel opzoeken en de link hier plaatsen. Gebeurt een dezer dagen want als ik nu ga zoeken, dan blijf ik zoeken:-) pillen zijn uitgewerkt! Groetjes Inkey

----------

